# Here are my Girls!



## Lilah+Jasper (May 13, 2010)

They are too cute!!!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Oh they are delish!


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

How cute!


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Absolutely adorable.. cute faces.
Are you getting two or just one ?


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

Oh they are so cute!!!


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Hi Whitepoodles - I am getting both of them! I've always loved poodles, and my heart broke when my 18 year old passed away this April. I was so lost and lonely, that I vowed to get 2 the next time. It's going to be alot of fun!


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

and you will have fun !!

Post lotsa photos here..


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Precious!! You lucky stiff, x's 2! _*Congratulations*_ on being _doubly _lucky. I look forward to watching them grow, please post lots and lots of pictures. Have you named them yet?


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

:smile:Thanks everyone for the comments! I am still throwing around some names:
definately - Luci
And then for the 2nd one?? Lacey, Katie, Sadie, Emma
As you can see, I love the old fashioned girl names! 
Yes, it is going to be fun watching them grow - I will post some more pictures in the next few weeks.


----------



## Jelena (Aug 20, 2010)

Have fun with two puppies at the same time  it's gonna be great!
Wish I could have a puppy now...

Names: Nina, Cherry, Sophie, Sasha - I like these names for little toy girls


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

very cute! 

i like Lucy and Emma for names. as then they both don't end with an EEEE sound. ...


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

schpeckie said:


> :smile:Thanks everyone for the comments! I am still throwing around some names:
> definately - Luci
> And then for the 2nd one?? Lacey, Katie, Sadie, Emma
> As you can see, I love the old fashioned girl names!
> Yes, it is going to be fun watching them grow - I will post some more pictures in the next few weeks.


I love "Emma" (Emma Thompson , one of my favorite actresses)


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Ok, with much deliberation and headaches, I have chosen the names Lacey and Sadie! I will be getting them next week already - rooms, kennels, toys, puppy papers.... are all set up and ready to be used. My sisters 10yr shihtzu doesn't know what's going on, but she sure is enjoying going into the new kennels! Must be the soft blankies! I've also enrolled them in puppy kindergarten in November. Should be cute! Future pictures will be coming soon!


----------



## Lilah+Jasper (May 13, 2010)

whitepoodles said:


> I love "Emma" (Emma Thompson , one of my favorite actresses)


Mine too!!! 

Congrats Schpeckie - can't wait to meet your girls...


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Post photos and dont let them rule the household.. LOL


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

whitepoodles said:


> Post photos and dont let them rule the household.. LOL


Ha, ha that's exactly what my Mom said (or should I say Grandma!) She knows that I will spoil them - but then again, she's the Queen! I can hardly wait....!!


----------



## pudlemom (Apr 16, 2010)

Congrats they are too cute!!


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

YE, LOL you are not going to believe how much these little ones know how to rule the roost in the house.

They say big dogs big problems it is the other way around, LOL

It is small dogs big problems.. 

My miniature Salsa rules the roost in the house and Cole and the other just bow to her.. imagine !


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

They will be livin' it up! I am not married or have any children... so these are my babies! My sister is the same with her shihtzu - my folks call them the grand dogs!

PS, I love the name Salsa!


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

LOL that's because she is a hot pepperita


----------



## Penjilum-Poodles (Apr 17, 2010)

Have fun! They are soooo precious!
Post lots of pics!


----------



## Penjilum-Poodles (Apr 17, 2010)

schpeckie said:


> my folks call them the grand dogs!


sounds like our home! lol, i refer to myself as their "momo", that word has caught on so much that i call my mom by it... tehee!


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

ohhh..I can almost smell the puppy breath from here!! They are adorable.


----------



## penny_ann (May 29, 2010)

They are adorable. Congrats x2!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

schpeckie said:


> Ok, with much deliberation and headaches, I have chosen the names Lacey and Sadie! I will be getting them next week already - rooms, kennels, toys, puppy papers.... are all set up and ready to be used. My sisters 10yr shihtzu doesn't know what's going on, but she sure is enjoying going into the new kennels! Must be the soft blankies! I've also enrolled them in puppy kindergarten in November. Should be cute! Future pictures will be coming soon!


Oooh, I'm so excited for you!! Fabulous names, too! Lacey and Sadie are two lucky little ladies to be coming into a home so filled with love. I look forward to seeing lots of pictures and hearing all about their endearing puppy antics. Enjoy every minute of their cuteness!!


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the loving wishes - I am so very lucky to have another poodle in my life. I will never stop loving my Shayna, and these 2 lovely girls will fill the void perfectly by being joyful companions! Ok, ok, no more tears, just excitement of them coming! I am so glad that I joined this site!!


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

Congrats Schpeckie!! I wish all three of you many happy healthy years together!!


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

I know how hard it is to lose a darling elderly dog, but I'm sure those two new beauties will help your heart heal. 
I know adding my big white fluff healed mine.


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Here are the girls - 9 weeks old now! They are such a joy in my life! I cherish each day I have them!


----------



## Ray-Ray's World (Sep 30, 2010)

Oh m'gosh.
So much soft fluffy meep-ness!

I love how you set up their playpen with all those puppy pads..hehe


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Ray-Ray's World said:


> Oh m'gosh.
> So much soft fluffy meep-ness!
> 
> I love how you set up their playpen with all those puppy pads..hehe


Ya, they are very spoiled! My neighbor gave me a playpen for them to horse around in too! They love it, especially for their nap times! I also have them in separate crates for sleeping at night.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Awwww.....two precious babies! Congratulations! I love how they fit in that playpen with lots of room to spare. My favorite is the little one looking over the top of the pillow.
_


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Such adorable babies!! You are clearly a perfect three-some! What wonderful style Lacey and Sadie are living in already, it's going to be hard to beat that nursery set-up. I just know your Shayna is looking down on you, smiling and wagging her tail to see you living in poodle love again. It must be great fun to be you right now. Keep having a (fur)ball!!


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Chagall's mom said:


> Such adorable babies!! You are clearly a perfect three-some! What wonderful style Lacey and Sadie are living in already, it's going to be hard to beat that nursery set-up. I just know your Shayna is looking down on you, smiling and wagging her tail to see you living in poodle love again. It must be great fun to be you right now. Keep having a (fur)ball!!


Thanks for the kind words! It was quite emotional when I picked them up last week because I thought they were taking Shayna's place. But I know these little girls will never be like her, but sure will have her spirit by all the love they'll get!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

schpeckie said:


> Thanks for the kind words! It was quite emotional when I picked them up last week because I thought they were taking Shayna's place. But I know these little girls will never be like her, but sure will have her spirit by all the love they'll get!


schpeckie: I truly believe when one of our much-loved dogs crosses "The Rainbow Bridge," they guide us to our next canine love. I tell Chagall all the time he owes his "big sister," our deceased 17-year-old Rat Terrier, Miss Money Penny, a_ huge{/I] debt for securing him a place in our lives shortly after her passing. There's no love like that of an old dog, for sure. Those of us fortunate enough to have our pets with us for so many years know that. But when that dog must leave us, they leave us with a special gift; a heart well-seasoned in the joys and delights of dog ownership. I can well understand your roller coaster of emotions. I'm just so glad to see you're riding so high now with your two cutie-patootie poodle pups!_


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Chagall's Mom - your reply was really nice, thanks! I took them to the vet yesterday, and they are very healthy. Lacey weighs 3 lbs and Sadie is at 4 lbs. Yikes, I think Sadie is going to be possibly a Minature they way she is eating! Ha ha


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

So very cute!
Love your play pen set up.
Glad you're enjoying your new loves!


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

How precious! Looks like you are not going to be lonely at all shortly....lol.. no time for it with two happy, bouncing babies! Look forward to growing up pics of them.


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

Those are adorable pics. Congrats


----------



## georgiapeach (Oct 9, 2009)

Precious babies! They're so cute!


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

georgiapeach said:


> Precious babies! They're so cute!


Your kids are cute too! How much does the minipoo weigh?


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

What cute little girls! I'm sure they are tons of fun.
Make sure they get lots of time separated from each other, don't want them to bond to each other more than you!


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Locket said:


> What cute little girls! I'm sure they are tons of fun.
> Make sure they get lots of time separated from each other, don't want them to bond to each other more than you!


When I joined the forum, one of the members mentioned to me about raising siblings and linked me to a website. They are separated at night and when I am gone for the day. Otherwise, when I am home, they are together playing. They are also registered on separate days for puppy kindergarten which starts next month. They will be 14 weeks by then. They are also sure enjoying the outdoors, since the weather here in Alberta has been really nice!


----------

